

New Apple Privacy Policy - llamataboot
https://www.apple.com/privacy/government-information-requests/

======
llamataboot
"On devices running iOS 8, your personal data such as photos, messages
(including attachments), email, contacts, call history, iTunes content, notes,
and reminders is placed under the protection of your passcode. Unlike our
competitors, Apple cannot bypass your passcode and therefore cannot access
this data. So it's not technically feasible for us to respond to government
warrants for the extraction of this data from devices in their possession
running iOS 8."

